# Hideous!



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

My parents just took Buddy our st poo in for a groom. Bud has been getting groomed at this place for at least four years. Well they did an awful job, I don't even recognize him. His beautiful topknot is gone. Why would they do that? I doubt it was cause of matting. My sister said when they got him home he was acting weird and hid in her closet. We think he's embarrassed. Poor Bud. I can't post a pic from my iPhone but I'll post one when I'm home this afternoon.


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

awwwuh, poor thing, I would go back and ask for a refund, then take the time to find a new groomer. I hope he comes out of hiding!! His inner beauty will deff. overtake the groomer's mess up.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah we are definitely going to find a new place. I just can't imagine why someone would shave a poodle's topknot without specifically talking to the owner about it. The exception being if it was matted beyond repair, and we are very good about brushing between grooms so I doubt that was the case. I'm not sure if my parents asked for a refund, probably just didn't tip.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Here he is! Awful! Sorry for the quality, it was taken with my sister's camera. They shaved his topknot, didn't shave his face at all, left his hears alone. My parents said his ears were still dirty too, it was like they didn't try at all.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Aw, bald Poodle!


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

He is a bald poodle! It's so sad. It's funny how much it changes his whole face, he looks nothing like the dog I know.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

He doesn't look like a poodle...poor baby.  Tell him we all think he's handsome anyway!


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

He is still strangely cute. I think it's one of those so ugly he's cute situations.


----------



## yknotu23 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow I have not been grooming that long, and even I know that you dont do that to a poodle's head. I am just perfecting my skills on clean face and clean feet, but that looks like the person did not know what they were doing, or did not know that you wanted a poodle cut?????


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

oh poor buddy!!! Why on earth would they do that! The only time I EVER take a top knot that short is by request or its soooooo matted I cant get it out without balding anyways. Good news is it grows back and in about 6-8 weeks it will be closer to normal!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Why not call or go in and ask them why they did what they did, let them know you are not happy. If you have been going there for 4 years and this is the only time you have been not happy it seems it would be worth talking to them about it before just up and going to another place without a word?


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I talked to my Dad who explained what he thinks may have happened. When he gave them instructions on the groom he said keep it all one length and don't do his feet (it's irritating). Apparently last time Buddy was there my Dad requested his topknot be taken down a little and they put that in the computer and it was still in the computer. So they must have thought what they did was "a little." We're still not sure why they didn't do his face.

Melgrj7-
It turns out that the groomer has now turned into a grooming school so it was a student who worked on Buddy. No big deal, but personally, I want to know before a student works on my dog (example- "Ms. Smith, is it ok if our student groomer John works on Buddy today under the supervision of his teacher.") I would of course say yes. If a poor job is done then an apology should happen and nobody apologized for Buddy. This is why we're finding another groomer.

Glad to hear the topknot will grow back in 6-8 weeks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

meghf said:


> I talked to my Dad who explained what he thinks may have happened. When he gave them instructions on the groom he said keep it all one length and don't do his feet (it's irritating). Apparently last time Buddy was there my Dad requested his topknot be taken down a little and they put that in the computer and it was still in the computer. So they must have thought what they did was "a little." We're still not sure why they didn't do his face.
> 
> Melgrj7-
> It turns out that the groomer has now turned into a grooming school so it was a student who worked on Buddy. No big deal, but personally, I want to know before a student works on my dog (example- "Ms. Smith, is it ok if our student groomer John works on Buddy today under the supervision of his teacher.") I would of course say yes. If a poor job is done then an apology should happen and nobody apologized for Buddy. This is why we're finding another groomer.
> ...


Sounds like it was a classic case of miscommunication on everyone's part then. "Keep it all one length, and don't do his feet.." makes it sound like you don't want a poodle trim, and you want everything (topknot included, face and feet included) ONE length. Now the groomer SHOULD have pulled more specific info from your dad, to make sure that he meant topknot, face, etc...instead of just going "OK" and doing exactly as he stated..Was probably an inexperienced person taking the instructions, or the groomer just assumed that they understood exactly what your dad was asking for and didn't make sure about the face and topknot..Like someone already said..its just hair, and it will grow back before you know it. If you want his face done, call them and take him back in for his face. It would only take a minute, and I'm sure you could wait while they do it..cause in 6 weeks, THATS going to be really shaggy.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Graco,
I didn't even think about what his face will look like in 6 weeks! He'll look even less like a poodle. It was definitely a miscommunication. I didn't talk to my Dad till after I posted here but he even admitted it was as much his fault as it was theirs. I think what put us off about the situation was the fact that they went from a regular grooming place to a school with no notification (that we know of). We would gladly let a student work on Buddy, he's not a show dog and doesn't need to look pretty, who better to practice on. But a little communication would be good.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I would call and talk to them. Ask if you can bring him in for a good ear cleaning and a face clean up. Any good groome r will do it within 48 hours for free to fix up the issues. I know my boss does this all the time. espeacially when we have new clients, we dont go to short, just incase as we have had people freak out when we follow their instructions. So if they want it shorter, no biggy we do it shorter for free. I would call and ask to bring him in to get it re done, for free. and explain that you have been going there for 4 years, and if a student wants to work on him thats fine. But please do what is asked of how you want him cut.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion Tankstar, I'll definitely pass it on to my parents.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

meghf said:


> He is a bald poodle! It's so sad. It's funny how much it changes his whole face, he looks nothing like the dog I know.


Well, he does look cute anyway, and you know what the difference between a bad haircut and a good one is - about 3-4 weeks! lol I would take him back to have his face shaved - at no charge. He may not be a show dog, but he IS a Poodle, and should look like one! No wonder he hid, poor thing was embarassed. (Be sure to tell him often how handsome he is!)

After a groomer gave Maddy a whack job on her topknot and highwater bracelets, that was it for me. I learned to do it myself. The nice thing about SPoodles is the fact their hair grows FAST!


----------



## Tangles_42 (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh poor Buddy ((((hugs)))) it looks as though his legs have been shaved too.
he sure is a lovely boy though


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

poor buddy!!
he looks bald!
has he started gettin his confidence back yet?


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds like it from what the fam says!


----------

